# La console di Google. Con Android



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Secondo fonti interne al colosso di Mountain View, *Google* sarebbe in procinto di annunciare la sua *console*, con *sistema operativo Android*, con la quale sfidare Xbox One e Playstation 4. I primi rumors sull'argomento sostengono che google voglia sbarcare nel mondo videoludico per portare sugli schermi di casa i *videogiochi presenti nel suo store digitale*. La nuova console dovrebbe uscire *entro la fine del 2013* insieme alla nuova versione di Android. Oltre al mondo dei videogiochi, la stessa google sarebbe in procinto di sbarcare anche in quello degli smartwatch.


----------

